# Hauntcon



## voodoo willy

I think that I might try and make it this year. Not quite sure where I'm going to stay. I plan on hitting Transworld again this year also. Not quite sure because we are opening a new store in March.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm going - staying at the Ramada


----------



## ReaperRick

Hmmmm, the new Universal Harry Potter theme park opens in spring. Maybe I can do both.


----------



## asterix0

I'm thinking about going to Hauntcon. Has anyone attended Leonard Pickel's Haunt Design Workshop? Is it worth it for a home haunter or is it geared towards the pros?


----------



## rockplayson

I wanna go but I will probably luck out.  If you go will someone take pictures?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Anybody registered for Hauntcon and is there any more information out there than what the website is displaying? 

We have reservations at nearby resort for the week...but I can't find out much about the actual convention and its offerings.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Okay....got the hook up with plenty of info now at the website:

http://hauntcon.com/

I am registered and excicted about going ! Is anybody else from this forum going???


----------



## IshWitch

ME!
LOL!

Check out the schedule:
http://hauntcon.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/2010_edited_schedule1.pdf


----------



## ldyaleena

I'm going!! Any way us forum folks can find each other once we get there?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

So a birdie told me it will be in Kentucky next year any idea when or what part?


----------



## Gorey

The new location was to be announced at the show.

I heard Arizona some time ago, from a good source. 
I.e. the horses mouth.
However was he disseminating false info?


----------



## Hamm

We had a great time at HAuNTcon. Lots of great seminars to attend. Lots of great people to meet and get reacquainted with again.
 Louisville Kentucky will be the location for next years HAuNTcon.


----------



## Gorey

So Leonard baited me....nice Leonard...I will remember that.
I wanted to know for planning next years shows.....

Did they announce the dates?
Website had jack when I checked a few days ago.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Gorey said:


> So Leonard baited me....nice Leonard...I will remember that.
> I wanted to know for planning next years shows.....
> 
> Did they announce the dates?
> Website had jack when I checked a few days ago.


I believe the place and date was in the 2010 printed program.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> So a birdie told me it will be in Kentucky next year any idea when or what part?


Louiseville! The week before the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

AWESOME!! So many events the week before Derby for you to do in Louisville around this time. Plus I live in Louisville, so I am going to be the first to invite anyone from Halloween forum to my house and we can have a Halloween Lovin Cookout!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*Did someone say a PARTY?! woot!*



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> AWESOME!! So many events the week before Derby for you to do in Louisville around this time. Plus I live in Louisville, so I am going to be the first to invite anyone from Halloween forum to my house and we can have a Halloween Lovin Cookout!


Sounds great. Hope your hubby can put up with a few more nutty Halloweeners!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*Haunt vs. Haunt*

Hey, did anyone else notice that Hauntcon and National Haunters Convention were on the same weekend? Hmmmmm...interesting coincidence?


----------



## Gorey

Again?

It is amazing. Why is Leonard sabotaging his own show?

NHC announced the 2011 and 2012 dates months ago.

I had planned for Minions Web to display at HauntCon, but now it is impossible.
Given choice of proximity/cost/audience size NHC is a hands down winner.

Looks like IAAPA, NYCTC, HPE, TWSL, NHC, GLFF, MHC, Monsterpalooza, and maybeeee WHC for 2011 show season.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

No way this is Derby Week Minions Web, the celebs in town are huge! Which brings in tons of out of town guests. Derby for Kentucky draws the largest tourist in Louisville for the entire year.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Gorey said:


> Again?
> 
> It is amazing. Why is Leonard sabotaging his own show?
> 
> NHC announced the 2011 and 2012 dates months ago.
> 
> I had planned for Minions Web to display at HauntCon, but now it is impossible.
> Given choice of proximity/cost/audience size NHC is a hands down winner.
> 
> Looks like IAAPA, NYCTC, HPE, TWSL, NHC, GLFF, MHC, Monsterpalooza, and maybeeee WHC for 2011 show season.


Hi Gorey,

Maybe I should elucidate for you. The same-date thing was worded in past tense...were...meaning this past couple of weeks ago they were on the same date. I have no idea if there is any conflict in 2011.

As far as Hauntcon date and place, that was told to me when I was in discussion with Hauntcon's seminar person as I was discussing a course for me to instruct at next year's Hauntcon (2011). Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Gorey

So does anyone know the actual dates for HauntCon for 2011?
It is not posted anywhere that I can find.


----------



## Gorey

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> No way this is Derby Week Minions Web, the celebs in town are huge! Which brings in tons of out of town guests. Derby for Kentucky draws the largest tourist in Louisville for the entire year.


Not to dis on L-ville, but having been to the derby before, it is not important that Louisville will packed with pre-derby partiers. 
They arent likely to attend a haunt show unless there is an open Julip bar on the show floor. 
What is does mean is convention halls will be charging a premium, as will hotels, which in turns makes the entire show a fortune to display at.

But, that is moot, I just found out the actual dates are 4/27-5/2 ~2 weeks before the derby. 
So some expenses 'should' be a little more favorable.

...a show costs a small fortune for most vendors....We have to look at numerous factors, but a huge one is pre-registers 90 days advanced from the show. 
If there are not enough pre-registered attendees, it is not fiscally sound to do a show.

So for now all I can say is it is a definite 'maybe' that we will come.


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*Don't Be Hatin'*



Gorey said:


> ...a show costs a small fortune for most vendors....We have to look at numerous factors, but a huge one is pre-registers 90 days advanced from the show.
> If there are not enough pre-registered attendees, it is not fiscally sound to do a show.
> 
> So for now all I can say is it is a definite 'maybe' that we will come.


Hey Corey, I would say we missed you at HAuNTcon, but you don't normally have a booth there, so I don't understand the bashing. If you feel that another show is better for your business, then I respect your decision. But you need to respect my decisions for where and when I have MY show!

HAuNTcon moves to a new city every year, and as such, I cannot announce years out what my dates are. It was unfortunate that we were on the same dates as NHC this year, but we have always been on or around this weekend and have no plans to move. I support NHC! I have offered to speak at their con, but they would have to move off my dates for me to even attend.

So what exactly is your beef? Vendors at HAuNTcon 2010 did great! One told me he sold more in one day then he did for 3 days at NAC last year. Another said he sold $10,000 at HAuNTcon. That should more than pay for the booth, hotel and travel.

The attendees had a blast! Learned a lot and experienced some awesome haunts. I'm sorry you missed it. 

Next year in Louisville will be incredible! Join us if you like. Don't if you don't, but get off may back! If you think what I am doing is wrong then you don't have to attend, but why do you feel the need to bash me for doing it?

And in the future, when you have a question about HAuNTcon, ask me! Rather than post it on some message board I don't frequent. DOn't you have my email or phone number?

I don't get it!

Leonard
972-951-5100
[email protected]

PS. Join Haunters from across the country and around the world at HAuNTcon 2011 April 27 - May 2 in Louisville, KY! www.hauntcon.com


----------



## Gorey

Leonard Pickel said:


> Hey Corey, I would say we missed you at HAuNTcon, but you don't normally have a booth there, so I don't understand the bashing.


Leonard,
I am not bashing you, HauntCon or anything else.
If you followed the thread, you would see, and know, that I wanted to know when and where next years show is.
The response I saw, seemed to suggest it was on the same dates as NHC, again.
The author of the remark, meant this past years dates were the same, I read it to mean that next years were the same again.

I had been trying to find out next years dates and locations for the week after HC ended, so that maybe, just maybe, and finally, be in a position to come and or vend and HauntCon.
After a week the info should be posted somewhere.
But it wasn't.

As you said to me in St Louis, "we announce it at the show, but I can tell you this but don't say anything, it will be somewhere in Arizona"
So I didnt say anything, for 2 months.
Only after another person mentioned they heard, after the show, from someone else it was to be in Kentucky did I say anything about Arizona, since there was still nothing published.
I joked about being baited.




Leonard Pickel said:


> If you feel that another show is better for your business, then I respect your decision. But you need to respect my decisions for where and when I have MY show!


Glad you respect my decision.
I respect your choice when and where to have the show.
I only questioned the judgement, when the syntax of the response to confirm when and where next years show read like it was to be the same dates as the NHC again.
That poster clarified his response.




Leonard Pickel said:


> HAuNTcon moves to a new city every year, and as such, I cannot announce years out what my dates are. It was unfortunate that we were on the same dates as NHC this year, but we have always been on or around this weekend and have no plans to move.


Yes it was unfortunate the dates were the same this year, and as you said, if another show is better for my business, you respect that decision.
So, respect my decision.
I recieve no vendor info on HC until April 1st for a show about 3 weeks later.
Jennifer never provided the pre-registration numbers I requested in St Louis.
To move my ehixibit to a show with an unknown pre-registration 1200 miles away, or go to the one with a somewhat known attendance 350 miles away was pretty much a no brainer for me at that point.
That NHC had flooded me with info and spoke to me at length about their preperations had a huge impact on my decision.




Leonard Pickel said:


> I support NHC! I have offered to speak at their con, but they would have to move off my dates for me to even attend.


Never suggested you didnt support ANY other con.
Glad to hear that you support their event too, they certainly spoke well of HC, as did I with them and anyone else who asked my opinion (which was simply I have never had a chance to do the show but I hear great things from past attendees).




Leonard Pickel said:


> So what exactly is your beef? Vendors at HAuNTcon 2010 did great! One told me he sold more in one day then he did for 3 days at NAC last year. Another said he sold $10,000 at HAuNTcon. That should more than pay for the booth, hotel and travel.


Leonard - I have no beef. 
I have yet to hear from any vendors who exhibited at HC in 2010.
I have spoken to many past exhibitors.




Leonard Pickel said:


> The attendees had a blast! Learned a lot and experienced some awesome haunts. I'm sorry you missed it.


I am sure the attendees did have a blast, sounds like it from what I have read.
Had we been there I hope we would have too.




Leonard Pickel said:


> Next year in Louisville will be incredible! Join us if you like. Don't if you don't, but get off may back! If you think what I am doing is wrong then you don't have to attend, but why do you feel the need to bash me for doing it?


I hope the show next year will be incredible.
I would like to work HC into our exhibit schedule for 2011.
That you feel I am on your back, that I am bashing you, well there is little I can do.




Leonard Pickel said:


> And in the future, when you have a question about HAuNTcon, ask me! Rather than post it on some message board I don't frequent. DOn't you have my email or phone number?


Leonard, I didn't have a valid email for you, until this post.
Been emailed by Kara, Kirsten, and Jennifer, not from you.
Havent had a phone conversation with you in 4+ years so no no number.
I will be happy to bother you, but do not tell me .... Arizona




Leonard Pickel said:


> I don't get it!


Me neither!



Leonard Pickel said:


> Leonard
> 972-951-5100
> [email protected]
> 
> PS. Join Haunters from across the country and around the world at HAuNTcon 2011 April 27 - May 2 in Louisville, KY! www.hauntcon.com


----------



## Gorey

buffyscrubs said:


> I wanted to know for planning next years shows.....
> 
> Did they announce the dates?





Leonard Pickel said:


> PS. Join Haunters from across the country and around the world at HAuNTcon 2011 April 27 - May 2 in Louisville, KY! www.hauntcon.com


Leonard had the dates/location in his signature


----------

